# Qld Xmas Caseswap 2010 Tasting Thread



## sav (16/11/10)

Here we go boys and gals just trying No 13 Snows stone and wood clone


Mate your close, I had one on Friday night the aroma is spot on,carb is a bit light compared to the comercial version but I dont care (but the bottle version is way carbed) 
Apearance Slight haze a little darker than bottle but the flavor is so there mate good job great beer 

I love you 
SNOWS BEER out of ten. 8/10 nice flavour the missus liked it as well.


sav


----------



## InCider (16/11/10)

I'm not in the swap *shakes fist at Bacchus* but Scoundrel was kind enough to 'loan' me one of his ciders... and true punk style I will make this statement to show how grateful I am.

FOR FUCKS SAKE WHY IS MY COCKSUCKING MAN JUICE MADE BY CORRUPT POLITICIANS SLAVING AWAY FOR 'THE MAN' NOT ******* CARBED? **** THE ESTABLISHMENT! I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS MORE THAT I WAS MY FIRST ROOT YOU SUBVERSIVE FACIST! 

Keen as, just watching the clock.


----------



## Screwtop (19/11/10)

Well it's beerday, so I've started tasting.

Just opened #13 Snows S&W Clone. 

In a word............Wow! Great pour, carbonation on the high side perfect for a clone attempt and just right for this beer. Colour, flavour and aroma spot on as I remember.

Forget cloning, this is a really well crafted beer. Just perfect for our summer, well done Snow......thanks!

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (19/11/10)

Screwtop said:


> Well it's beerday, so I've started tasting.



Took the words right out of my wotsit.

After a couple of swift ones in the Platform with the aforementioned Snow before the train home, i've just slopped back #2 ... and i'm tasting blind here.

Poured surprisingly low carbonation, nice rich caramel tone and that dominates the flavour also. Hops fairly muted but floral. Nice nonetheless.

... unfortunately Mrs Shed got a migraine half way thru her glass h34r: but I don't blame the beer!

EDIT: Well i'm the dick who forgot that not everybody had their beer all ready to go so I just drank an undercarbed beer through my own fault. D'oh!


----------



## Screwtop (19/11/10)

NEXT! 15.Savy - Savys landlord

Bloody nice beer, tried this on Sat at the swap. Unsure of the clone accuracy, but again a bloody great beer.

1. TidalPetes CIPA


----------



## Screwtop (19/11/10)

NEXT! 

15.Savy - Savys landlord

Bloody nice beer, tried this on Sat at the swap. Unsure of the clone accuracy, but again a bloody great beer.

1. TidalPetes CIPA

Meeeehhh! Frigging bitter Pete, out of balance, finished too low for the IBU is my guess. My bottle was nicely carbonated, good foam stability, clarity great.


Screwy


----------



## geoff_tewierik (19/11/10)

Just managed to slowly drink #4, Brads stout, bottle barely farted when I cracked it, unfortunately it had no head, no carbonation, looked thick and oily.

Nothing wrong with the taste though.


----------



## Shed101 (19/11/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Just managed to slowly drink #4, Brads stout, bottle barely farted when I cracked it, unfortunately it had no head, no carbonation, looked thick and oily.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the taste though.



Yes, just had #4.

My thoughts, for what it's worth:

Poured with almost no carbonation, but beautiful chocolate rum ball aroma.

I gave the second half a shake in the bottle to get a bit of foam up and it poured with a cheeky little espresso head.

It went down nicely but i'm not sure the flavour really suits a stout. Would love to try it again as an old ale, perhaps.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/11/10)

Really enjoyed Inciders cider btw!!!


----------



## Screwtop (20/11/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Just managed to slowly drink #4, Brads stout, bottle barely farted when I cracked it, unfortunately it had no head, no carbonation, looked thick and oily.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the taste though.






Shed101 said:


> Yes, just had #4.
> 
> My thoughts, for what it's worth:
> 
> ...




My number 4 had a reused cap, tipped it.

:angry:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/10)

Screwtop said:


> My number 4 had a reused cap, tipped it.
> 
> :angry:


Thats a bit harsh, you could of tried it before tipping it.

I have since found that it was the keg that was leaking at the PRV (newest $40 keg, one with the different type of PRV) It wasnt the cap but the keg.

Didn't realise we couldnt use reused caps for swap bottles. All previous swaps I have used new caps and bottles and have recieved used caps on used swap bottles in the past no problems. Forgot to grab new bottles and caps on the friday arv as i was busy due work stuff, I was rushing to get the bottles bottled and didnt have any new ones available. Perhaps I should have put up with the nanna whinging of pulling out at the last minute and not swapping instead of sending a poorly presented item!

Sorry to all that got a flat beer. If you have a carbonator cap use that to carb it up perhaps.


----------



## winkle (20/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry to all that got a flat beer. If you have a carbonator cap use that to carb it up perhaps.



Good idea Brad - I'm on it.

My caps are reused, but I did pull them apart & clean and sanitise the capsule and cap <_< .


----------



## Shed101 (20/11/10)

Oh dear. All of my bottles were scavenged from the local tip and rinsed out with grey water, but I brewed a porter and I thought that was in keeping with style.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/10)

Every case swap I've been in has consisted of the most manky collection of bottles imaginable - received from other brewers. Gravity Gurus' powderkeg ginger ale bottle must have made the rounds at least 4 times  
If the bottles and caps sniff ok and get a good Starsanning then why not. However I don't deliberately get rid of malformed or scratched bottles via swaps.


----------



## InCider (20/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> Oh dear. All of my bottles were scavenged from the local tip and rinsed out with grey water, but I brewed a porter and I thought that was in keeping with style.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/10)

Screwtop said:


> My number 4 had a reused cap, tipped it.
> 
> :angry:



Pete has logged onto Screwtops computer  :lol:

Edit: Only joking fellas, you know I loves you both :wub:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/10)

Big thanks to DKS for dropping over the swap beers. Currently drinking 13. Snows S & W clone. I initially opened it thinking it was Savs Landlord and thought bloody hell Jamie nice beer but it aint no landlord. :lol: .
Nice beer Snowman not sure on the stone and wood side of things but a well balanced ale, fantastic aroma with resinous hop flavour that lingeres at the back of the pallet after the malt. Perfect bitterness and spicey floral malty aromas.........yum

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (20/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Thats a bit harsh, you could of tried it before tipping it.




I did


Some sooky la la's have complained, so no more used caps ok!"


:lol:


Maybe I take swaps too seriously, won't be doing that again!


----------



## Batz (20/11/10)

Screwtop said:


> I did


----------



## winkle (21/11/10)

I went through a few overnite.
*DKS Alt*:
Nicely drinkable Daz. Quite toasty upfront, big malty body with a touch of smoke in the finish. Flavours are too big to fit the style guidelines but that doesn't effect the enjoyment of downing a few. Nice.
*Bradsbrew Rummy Oatmeal Stout*:
(I used a carbonation cap on this sucker). Sure looks the goods and the oak/rum aroma is spot on as is the flavours. Unfortunately those flavours completely overpower the underlying oatmeal stout. This combination in a big RIS would be great! (A contender for 18.6 QABC 2011?) Despite being out of balance I still enjoyed it muchly. What was the ABV? it was around this stage of the night when the wheels fell off.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/10)

winkle said:


> *Bradsbrew Rummy Oatmeal Stout*:
> (I used a carbonation cap on this sucker). Sure looks the goods and the oak/rum aroma is spot on as is the flavours. Unfortunately those flavours completely overpower the underlying oatmeal stout. This combination in a big RIS would be great! (A contender for 18.6 QABC 2011?) Despite being out of balance I still enjoyed it muchly. *What was the ABV?* it was around this stage of the night when the wheels fell off.



Pretty sure the original oat stout was around the 5.5 - 6 % then 300ml of Coruba rum was soaked in the oak chips for a couple of weeks and added to the keg (oak included) a few months ago.

Very dissappointed with the beer I have sent out regarding the carbonation issue.

Cheers


----------



## Shed101 (21/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Very dissappointed with the beer I have sent out regarding the carbonation issue.



If it makes you feel better, I will accept another beer or six of your choice as a second chance


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I will accept another beer or six of your choice as a second chance



Mate bottle 18 had a dirty finger print on the left side of the bottle, i tipped it.  

Seriously though I am more than happy to get a proper bottle to you.

Brad


----------



## Shed101 (21/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Mate bottle 18 had a dirty finger print on the left side of the bottle, i tipped it.
> 
> Seriously though I am more than happy to get a proper bottle to you.
> 
> Brad



Don't worry about it, tis fine... and it wasn't my finger that left that mark B) 

... knowing my luck my beer will be flat as Mynogue anyway.


----------



## Batz (21/11/10)

I had one of Pete's Chinese hop beers......I liked the label best.

Batz


----------



## Shed101 (21/11/10)

Batz said:


> I had one of Pete's Chinese hop beers......I liked the label best.
> 
> Batz



:lol: 

Just tucking into Snow's S&W clone.

Lovely aroma, lasting head (ooh err missus).

Not sure if it's exactly the same as S&W as it's not a beer i've had more than a couple of ... but that's a good thing IMHO. 

This is a bit bitterer and in my eyes more IBU = more better beer. Wouldn't mind the recipe for this Snow  



... And while I don't give a rats about appearance I didn't realise this was bottle-conditioned and I poured like Joey Deacon so it was all fuzzy. Big d'oh!


----------



## Florian (21/11/10)

Thought I'll throw this in here so we know what we're talking about.

1. TidalPete .... Yellow Peril CIPA best consumed after 01.12.
2. BribieG - Yorkshire Red Ale allow to condition 3 weeks
3. Scruffy - to be announced and delivered
4. Bradsbrew - Jamaican Rummy Oak Oatmeal Stout filled with the CPBF yesterday after months of conditioning and should be consumed now. *EDIT: Carb with carbonator cap if you can*
5. scoundrel_rogue - Punk in Drublic strong Xmas Cider (juniper and port) needs about 4 weeks in the bottle to carb up and condition.
6.
7. DKS - Alt
8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% bottled 2 days ago so give it time to carb up
10. geoff_tewierik - Doppelbock suggest waiting a while, it needs to bottle condition, and if the flavour of the last one was anything to go by it comes into its own after three or more months in the bottle.
11. Nick B - Take Your Pils - OK to drink now
12.
13. Snow - Stone and Wood Draught clone. Drink now.
14. Screwtop - De Nutters Coconut Porter bottled from keg - OK to drink now
15.Savy - Savys landlord CPBF Drink it now.
16.
17. Florian - Dortmunder Export Bottled 4 weeks ago, but recommend to stick in the fridge for a few days as it is bottle conditioned. Suffers from chill haze, despite polyclar.
18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.


----------



## Snow (21/11/10)

Just had Sav's landlord. Gotta say.. "Nice one Guvnor!" A very nice ESB, with the hallmark maltiness and crisp bitterness. Lovely creamy white head and a sweet biscuity nose. No faults at all as far as I could find. I really enjoyed downing this in my ANHC pint glass after a hard sweaty day of working in the garden, sanding and oiling the back deck and brewing a koelsh. I'll have to get the recipe off you, Sav.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow (21/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just tucking into Snow's S&W clone.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the big ups! Yeah... sorry I should have mentioned it was bottle conditioned.

Here's the recipe.

SNOW'S CASE SWAP STONE AND WOOD NOT-SO-CLONED

Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 31.11 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
12.00 gm Galaxy Pellets [14.00 %] (60 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 3.5 IBU 
7.00 gm Galaxy Pellets [14.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.1 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy Pellets [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy Flowers [14.20 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Galaxy Flowers [14.20 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)
40.00 gm Galaxy Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) 
1.04 items Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.04 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.04 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05 ) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.95 % 
Bitterness: 28.3 IBU 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM 

Mash Profile

60 min Step at 64 C 
10 min Mash Out at 78.0 C 

Fermented at 18C for 2 weeks.


----------



## Snow (22/11/10)

Tidal Pete's Yellow Peril IPA.

Sorry Pete, I think this one's infected, or highly oxidised. It tasted like a kit beer, didn't hold it's head, was too bitter and had no hop aroma. 

Unfortunately I couldn't drink a full glass and had to tip it  

Them's the breaks I guess....

cheers - Snow


----------



## DKS (23/11/10)

#13 Snow's Stone & Wood

Can't add much to previous posts........ 
Pours a little hazy. Thin wispy head. Working well in the glass. Nice hop aroma with some malt. Flavour is more towards hops than malt and in style. Good carbonation bite. Slight lace on glass... Oh! bugger it. Ya know its good.  Apart from haze no faults here mate very nice beer indeed. :icon_cheers: 
Daz

Actually haze not clearing with temp rising. Just a bit cloudy due to wheat I spose. Der! Still nice.


----------



## Snow (24/11/10)

DKS said:


> #13 Snow's Stone & Wood
> 
> Apart from haze no faults here mate very nice beer indeed. :icon_cheers:
> Daz
> ...


Exactly! Dude it's a wheat beer - and if you've had S&W on tap you know it's cloudy/hazy as all get-up. In fact I made this one with extra wheat because the last one wasn't hazy enough!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow (24/11/10)

Screwtop's coconut porter

Ok - this was a very nice beer. Beautiful dark colour with ruby highlights. Well balanced, with a lovely toasted malt aroma with hints of raisins, chocolate and coconut. Smooth bitterness with caramel flavours, finishing with coconut aftertaste. I imagine it could be easy to over-do the coconut in this sort of beer, but this one gets it just right. A well made beer. Well done Screwie!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/11/10)

Shed 101 Brown Porter - Chocolate, nutty brilliance. Love it. Got a recipe for that one big fella?

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (25/11/10)

Had a few last nite whilst brewing an ESB.
*
Sav's Landlord.*

I'm pretty sure I had one of these at Kin Kin. Ticks all the boxes, a nicely quaffable beer thats right up my alley (so to speak <_< ). Good work Savvy.

*Screwys Coconut Porter.*

What Snow said...
Good exotic effort Screwtop (who have thunk it).
Lightly toasted desecrated coconut?????


----------



## Shed101 (26/11/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Shed 101 Brown Porter - Chocolate, nutty brilliance. Love it. Got a recipe for that one big fella?
> 
> Cheers Brad



Thanks Brad :icon_cheers: 

I'll PM you the recipe if that's ok... don't want to ruin it for those who haven't tried it yet. 

... now what shall I try tonight?


----------



## Shed101 (26/11/10)

#1 TP's CIPA:

It's got a certain rawness to it has this one. How many dogs and fighting dragons went into the kettle Pete?  

It's actually relieving the headache I have - chinese herbal medicine?

Having had a fairly tame Little Creatures IPA earlier today, I have to say I like this probably more so ... should've kept those 'eastern mystery' hops that were knocking about at Batz' place!


----------



## Shed101 (28/11/10)

Well i'll use this thread all on my own then.

Decided to drink every bottle in one hour and rate them from best to worst ...

No not really.

Screwy's Coconut crazy juice: Cor blimey, pours black as the ace of spades with a great toasted coconut aroma (or am i being influenced by winkle?). Nicely balanced flavours ... dare i say it, sessionable!

Savy's wotjamacallit: Low carbonation (gold stars for that!), choc full of caramel, great taste. Because he told me this had US05 i've got to say it is a little too clean... but I suppose I was looking for that. Bugger knows if it tastes like Landlord, I don't really care, it tastes good.


----------



## ratchie (28/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> #1 TP's CIPA:
> 
> It's got a certain rawness to it has this one. How many dogs and fighting dragons went into the kettle Pete?
> 
> ...


Shed if you want any 'eastern mystery' hops I have some free to good home.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/10)

Shed101 said:


> #1 TP's CIPA:
> 
> It's got a certain rawness to it has this one. How many dogs and fighting dragons went into the kettle Pete?
> 
> ...



1 . yellow peril CIPA .
Bitter upfront and lingering in the finish. Definate phenolic infection in aroma but does not dominate as much as the malt and resinous hop aroma.
If I did not know they were China hops I may not have picked up on that( I more would have thought bad combo of hops). Phenolics have probably taken over some of the flavours but I did drink the whole bottle. Malt and body was what I would be looking for in an AIPA, resinous hop flavour was there but not as "fresh"? as I would expect.
For what its worth, although it was mild, if the infection was not there I would have enjoyed this one more.

BTW I picked up a similar infected flavour in my Pacman tubes. What was this yeast Pete.

Cheers Brad


----------



## DKS (29/11/10)

TPs Yellow peril

I was pleasantly surprised Pete. It wasn't as harsh as I thought it was going to be. In fact I quite enjoyed it (after a big galaxy beer). Mine was not infected AFIK for what its worth. I think you've done a good job given the precursors I've heard about those special ingredients.
Daz


----------



## Snow (30/11/10)

DKS Alt

Pours a dark ruby colour with a decent white head. Maybe a little dark for style?

Aroma slightly astringent with fruit notes and a dose of sweet malt. Nice malt flavours with a nutty dryness that makes you want to keep drinking it. Good balance in the bitterness department. Leaves a lingering malt flavour that puts a smile to my lips!

Nice one Daz!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle (2/12/10)

TP's Yellow Peril

now I've made a similar beer using the same stuff so here goes-
Nice burnished copper colour, reasonably tight lasting head with some lacing.
Aroma - hints of cascade type notes amongst fusels and cardboard.
Flavour - well not good really, there's a big wack of harsh bitterness, some astringency but there is no covering flavour or aroma to round out the beer. Bitterness overwhelmes the malt body.
Verdict: you and I are both shit brewers Pete


----------



## Shed101 (4/12/10)

Snow said:


> DKS Alt
> 
> Pours a dark ruby colour with a decent white head. Maybe a little dark for style?
> 
> ...



I'm not overly familiar with this style ... but I must say I enjoyed this more than some commercial examples I've had.

Well described by Mr Snow, especially that lingering malt flavour


----------



## DKS (4/12/10)

Shed101 said:


> I'm not overly familiar with this style ... but I must say I enjoyed this more than some commercial examples I've had.
> 
> Well described by Mr Snow, especially that lingering malt flavour




Thanks guys ,glad you like it, your comments are the high light of my day.

A somber mood brewing here watching the cricket and downing a few swap beers.
Seems to have hit the mark. Thanks to Batz for base recipe.

Description: http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style07.html#1C
Altbier or "old beer" from the city of Dusseldorf. Uses a top fermenting ale yeast at ale temperature, but then is cold-aged. "Old" method before lagers became popular. A well balanced, bitter yet malty, clean, smooth, well-attenuated amber-colored German ale. 
Profile: Light to medium body. Dry, clean and bittersweet. Low hop flavor & aroma. Medium bitterness. Some fruitiness. Medium to high maltiness. Color is bronze to brown. Low diacetyl. Moderate-high carbonation. 
Ingredients: Grists vary, German base malts(typ. pils, occ. Munich)w sm amts of crystal, chocolate, &/or black malts to adj color. Occ wheat. Spalt hops traditional, noble hops ok.Mod carbonate water.Clean,highly attenuative ale yeast. step mash/decoct is traditional 


Daz


----------



## Shed101 (4/12/10)

DKS said:


> A somber mood brewing here watching the cricket and downing a few swap beers.



Hmmm wasn't going to mention the cricket


----------



## sav (4/12/10)

Tasting No 18 sheds Porter
I like it mate, slight aroma on the nose no roast choc that I like carb is good nice head low bitterness,a litlle more coffee choc would be nice How ever you can brew my friend good work (malt guy)

sava
Had petes its not that bad pete, had nice aroma but pretty dry not much flavour maybe because I am not chinese 
sav


----------



## Shed101 (4/12/10)

sav said:


> you can brew my friend good work (malt guy)



Cheers mate - given your pedigree I appreciate that comment


----------



## Shed101 (4/12/10)

Tasting #11 - Nick B's Take Your Pils.

This presented beautifully, really looks the part... 

Unfortunately it's got a touch of cider about it  that i'm struggling to get over...

Still it's not a tipper :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (4/12/10)

Yep, sorry guys, not sure what happened with my batch  Tasted the keg a few days after the swap, cracked my spare bottle and yep, cidery alcohol flavour. Can only apologise again guys 

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (4/12/10)

Tried my spare bottle last night and it tasted like shit, maybe it was the 432 schooners of Tooheys Old that I had trying to keep up with an old mate at the bowls club earlier :lol: or maybe it's oxidised, was bottled from the keg so should be consumed asap. Anyway if your bottle tastes like shite apologies it was great from the keg.

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (4/12/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, sorry guys, not sure what happened with my batch  Tasted the keg a few days after the swap, cracked my spare bottle and yep, cidery alcohol flavour. Can only apologise again guys
> 
> Cheers




Nick, had a slight Diacetyl (honey/popcorn) aroma but was a good beer all the same.

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (4/12/10)

Well I after Nick's beer I had a bottle of rather nice Pils from another brewer (not part of the swap), then a Trois Pistoles (yum!), then I figured I better have another strong belgian something, so I cracked open ...

#2 Winkle's Belgian Spiced Xmas Wotsit...

Opened the bottle and had a sniff ... Dek? Brett? Hallooooooooooooooooo!

Poured a downright sexy ruby red - were it a woman it would be Ruth Wilson after a night in a stable rolling in the hay  






The missus thinks it smells like Cognac. 

I can't put my bloody finger on the spices in this, but it's tasty business.

Winkle I'll PM you my address if you could send a carton or two of this for xmas please


----------



## winkle (5/12/10)

*NickB - Pils*
Not bad Nick, as with Screwy I was picking up the honey/popcorn notes but otherwise it was good.
A lot better than my lager/pils efforts anyway.
*Shed101 - Porter*
I'm guessing this is a brown porter rather than robust. Balance is toward the malt side, there is a molasses note in there that I wasn't expecting and overall could have used some more coffee/choc notes but a nice easy drinker all up.
*Florian - Dort*
OK the clarity isn't fantastic, but other than that this is seriously good shit. Note to self - don't enter anything in this style in the BABBs mini comp (or the QABC for that matter).


----------



## Shed101 (5/12/10)

winkle said:


> *Shed101 - Porter*
> I'm guessing this is a brown porter rather than robust. Balance is toward the malt side, there is a molasses note in there that I wasn't expecting and overall could have used some more coffee/choc notes but a nice easy drinker all up.



Interesting you and sav both said that. 300g of choc and 200g roast steeped. 

I wasn't aiming for anything specifically, but it's 5.9% and while I would have wanted plenty of choc flavour personally Brewer's Assoc. guidelines say this for Brown Porter:
_
"No roast barley or strong burnt/black malt character should be perceived. Low to medium malt sweetness, caramel and chocolate is acceptable along with medium hop bitterness."_



Looking forward to trying Florian's later!


----------



## winkle (5/12/10)

Shed101 said:


> Interesting you and sav both said that. 300g of choc and 200g roast steeped.
> 
> I wasn't aiming for anything specifically, but it's 5.9% and while I would have wanted plenty of choc flavour personally Brewer's Assoc. guidelines say this for Brown Porter:
> _
> ...



The alcohol is well hidden in that case, did you use any brown malt? 
It would have scored pretty well going on BJCP guidelines for 10.1 Brown Porter :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shed101 (5/12/10)

winkle said:


> The alcohol is well hidden in that case, did you use any brown malt?
> It would have scored pretty well going on BJCP guidelines for 10.1 Brown Porter :icon_cheers:



There was some crystal in there too ... but I think it's the obscenely high FG that must have done it.


----------



## Shed101 (5/12/10)

winkle said:


> *Florian - Dort*
> OK the clarity isn't fantastic, but other than that this is seriously good shit. Note to self - don't enter anything in this style in the BABBs mini comp (or the QABC for that matter).



Yes - seriously good  Especially after a run in the rain and some manure digging!

Got to the end of the bottle and would love another


----------



## winkle (6/12/10)

I forgot to be helpful and say my effort is bottle conditioned so decanting it into a jug may help. I'm not completely happy with the spice combination, but its good to go now.
(There's grains-of-paradise in it Pete  )


----------



## bradsbrew (8/12/10)

Half way through N0.8 Winkles Belgian Spiced Xmas .

Mate this is an awesome beer. Reminds me of the Babbs wild brew but with spicy goodness.

Well done Perry! Perhaps not a beer to have after 4 pints on a hot afternoon on a school night :wacko: .Hmm to finish the bottle tonight or leave the other half til tommorrow? 

Cheers Brad

oh yeah was this recipe similar to the one we got from Ian for the wild brew??


----------



## winkle (9/12/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Half way through N0.8 Winkles Belgian Spiced Xmas .
> 
> Mate this is an awesome beer. Reminds me of the Babbs wild brew but with spicy goodness.
> 
> ...



Nope.
This was something like-

BB Pale 64%
BB Wheat 26%
Special B 2%
Choc Rye 2%
Brown Sugar 6%
Pacific Gem bittering to 26 IBU

plus spice mix.
I'll post the whole recipe up once I get a mouse with a functioning right button  
Saaz 10gm 10 min


----------



## DKS (9/12/10)

No 5 Scoundrelrogues Cider

Mate, I don't know jack about cider and I'm not a fan but this is nice, for a warm arvo after work, loverly.
Carbonation is good,big white head, spicey aromas and a bit of a bite on the pallet. I like it.Wish I could add more but not familiar as said. Thanks hit the spot today.
Daz


----------



## InCider (18/12/10)

# 5 Scoundrelrogues Cider

Subtle apple aroma, with large white head and well carbonated. Translucent amber in the glass.

Crisp and a medium dry aftertaste. Very clean. 

I'm making another cider for the Swap!!! Love it!


----------



## InCider (18/12/10)

...furthermore...

half way through the pint (yes, I am nursing it!)

good lacing down the glass - fantastic in a Cider... and tart, becoming more tart on the finish, as the carbonation dissipates in the heat (28' atm).

Mmmmm....


----------



## staggalee (18/12/10)

InCider said:


>



:lol:


----------



## winkle (19/12/10)

Photo of Batz dam after the last caseswap.

Almost :icon_offtopic: I un-earthed a bottle of Scruffys Lager Brain Bomb from last July - bloody good after aging. And next was S/Rs Drunk Monk from the same swap, again a bloody nice beer, would have score well in the Belgian Dark Cat. 
(You could have drunk these beers and others Chappo - if you'd showed up  )


----------



## InCider (20/12/10)

winkle said:


> Photo of Batz dam after the last caseswap.
> 
> Almost :icon_offtopic: I un-earthed a bottle of Scruffys Lager Brain Bomb from last July - bloody good after aging. And next was S/Rs Drunk Monk from the same swap, again a bloody nice beer, would have score well in the Belgian Dark Cat.
> (You could have drunk these beers and others Chappo - if you'd showed up  )




Who is this Chappo you speak of? :lol:


----------



## scoundrel (21/12/10)

apparently he's some sort of homophobe?  :unsure:


----------



## winkle (21/12/10)

I might have to crack the Stillscottish thingy tonight after flame-out


----------



## InCider (21/12/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> apparently he's some sort of homophobe?  :unsure:




There's no 'phobe'


----------



## winkle (23/12/10)

Stillscottish - Hopfenweise

Pours semi clear with a decadent big white head. 
Aroma - hops! 
Flavour - hops! 
There is enough wheaty goodness in there to support the hops and the whole thing is bloody enjoyable. A bit of age has done good things to this beer. I must move a Hopfenweise up on the to-do list.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/12/10)

No.9 Stillscottish.......................bloody beautiful got a recipe. Love it


----------



## stillscottish (30/12/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Hopfen-Weisse case swap

Brewer: Campbell

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Weizenbock

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (235.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23.00 L 

Boil Size: 32.86 L

Estimated OG: 1.073 SG

Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM

Estimated IBU: 34.6 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 2.99 % 

3.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 44.78 % 

2.50 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 S Grain 37.31 % 

1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 14.93 % 

15.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 

15.00 gm C_Cascade [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 

10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 

15.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 

10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 

5.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (5 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 

15.00 gm Sapphire [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

10.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.53 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

5.28 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safbrew Weizen (Fermentis/Craftbrewer #WB-Yeast-Wheat 





Mash Schedule: Semi-Schneider Step Mash

Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg

----------------------------

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 

20 min Step 1 Add 5.50 L of water at 43.2 C 36.0 C 

20 min step 2 Add 2.50 L of water at 97.4 C 50.0 C 

20 min Step 3 Add 4.00 L of water at 99.0 C 63.0 C 

20 min Step 4 Add 3.09 L of water at 98.5 C 69.0 C 





Notes:

------

step 3 only got to 60 so had to decoct to 63. final step only 67

Boiled for 90 but still got 23l into fermenter



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mmm. Haven't got sg or fg here. I'll post them when I get home.


----------



## stillscottish (31/12/10)

SG 1.073 FG 1.010


----------



## DKS (5/1/11)

Sheds No18 Porter
Maaaate! nice beer. 
Hope I'm not competing against that in comps. Top stuff.

I thought Savs was the best so far but now its Shed one, Sav two. 
I could re-assess if required. Please send to Daz C|O Babbs .........

Mostly top shelf beers all round from this swap. Great stuff.Love it.
Daz


----------



## Shed101 (7/1/11)

DKS said:


> Sheds No18 Porter
> Maaaate! nice beer.
> Hope I'm not competing against that in comps. Top stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks Daz ... i'm blushing :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/1/11)

Had one of my spare doppelbocks the other day - flat as a tack.

Hope everyone else got the yeast to carbed their bottle.


----------



## winkle (27/1/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Had one of my spare doppelbocks the other day - flat as a tack.
> 
> Hope everyone else got the yeast to carbed their bottle.



The one I had was under-carbed Geoff, not completely flat though - very small head with some activity in the body. Tasty though, but the July one was better.


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/11)

Florian still has my case, hopefully will pick it up tonight so I haven't tried any of them yet


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/1/11)

winkle said:


> The one I had was under-carbed Geoff, not completely flat though - very small head with some activity in the body. Tasty though, but the July one was better.



Must be how I stored mine, might stick a couple of them out of the fridge for a week or two and see if that makes a difference.

And yeah, July's had a lower fg, so tasted better imo.


----------



## winkle (27/1/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Must be how I stored mine, might stick a couple of them out of the fridge for a week or two and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> And yeah, July's had a lower fg, so tasted better imo.



I didn't give you any feedback at the time cause I thought it was just a one-off.


----------



## Screwtop (27/1/11)

winkle said:


> I didn't give you any feedback at the time cause I thought it was just a one-off.




Ditto :lol:

Screwy


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/1/11)

I don't feel too bad, just cracked #2 and got no love either, flat as a tack 

Tasty though


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/11)

I got my case from Florian last week and so I'm getting into a couple:

9. Stillscottish - Hopfen-Weisse. 8.5% 

Hadn't a clue what I'm drinking now until I got onto the thread and looked it up - a lovely meaty hunk of malt and hops - smooth background bitterness with upfront hops - just a faint whiff of cat (mentioned in another thread recently, could be the hops?) but not unpleasant. Not a session beer, this should get me rolling :beerbang: 

Normally I don't like pissy dry Weissens but this is well in balance with the extra strength.
Now my gums are starting to tingle, good sign 

:icon_cheers:

Edit:

Nice mellow glow approacheth. 

1. Tidal Pete all Chinese Hops Yellow Peril IIPA
Pete the proof of the pudding is in the eating and there's nothing at all wrong with that beer - hops are nice. But then they were used by someone who knows how to brew well  
Overcarbed though. 

Why don't you guys do what I do and just pop a CSR sugaz cube in a PET to carbonate. God has designed them specifically for priming purposes - he told me so personally after a couple of forties of malt liquo'


----------



## TidalPete (5/2/11)

After all the hoo-ha, thumbs down, & noses up my Yellow Peril has mellowed out nicely Bribie. Tried a bottle a few weeks ago & was quite happy with it considering it's all Chink hops & that I over-did the bitterness (My bad). 
Nothing wrong with Chinese hops if you live in China. :lol: 
Tony --- how can you brew "Pete's Yellow Peril" if you haven't got the recipe?  

TP


----------



## bradsbrew (5/2/11)

I'll be interested to see if mine (4) has carbed up with a bit of age. let me know how it goes bribie.


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/11)

Brad I just felt yours and it's quite firm but hot



h34r: 

Some residual ferms in there hey, that have slowly worked over the last three months. Actually not a flat one in the whole batch so I lucked out :beerbang: 









edit: Tidal Pete's is always firm as he assures us


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/11)

8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks


Gave it another 6 months :icon_cheers: - came across some stragglers having a tidy up the other day. Smoothed up nicely, the spice is nearly all gone but a tad remaining in the aroma, but the flavours have blended into the hops. Malty, almost honey backbone. I don't generally go for Belgians but this is nice. However it's been stored in the not too good cupboard in the Garage over the entire summer and is showing just a bit of skunk but only just a bit. 
Gunna finish the bottle now, cheers

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/11)

18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.

This has matured up incredibly for 6 months or more - very roasty and a bit fruity but not sweet at all. If I didn't know it was an extract brew I wouldn't have picked that at all. However knowing, in retrospect, that it *is* an extract brew I would have to say that if this was made on base malt such as Golden Promise whatever, it would add an extra dimension of malt flavour. However as is, it's already a cut above Tooheys Old etc as I'm supping it now. 
Very drinkable. Lovely hop finish in the back of the tongue.
ABV???????


----------



## winkle (9/5/11)

BribieG said:


> 8. Winkle - Tin Tin Dark Belgian Spiced Xmas Ale 9.5% give it another 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Gave it another 6 months :icon_cheers: - came across some stragglers having a tidy up the other day. Smoothed up nicely, the spice is nearly all gone but a tad remaining in the aroma, but the flavours have blended into the hops. Malty, almost honey backbone. I don't generally go for Belgians but this is nice. However it's been stored in the not too good cupboard in the Garage over the entire summer and is showing just a bit of skunk but only just a bit.
> ...




Ta, mate - I'll get you swilling on Dubbels, Trippels and Quads before you know it. You've reminded me that I've got one left somewhere, should be nice with the first firing of the pot belly stove for winter.
Next swap beer will probably be similar but a Belgian Dark Strong no not much spice at all, but more raison-esq flavours and only 8.5% (practically a mid-strength) .


----------



## Shed101 (9/5/11)

Ah, you're too kind Mike.

I used a combo of amber liquid malt and light dry malt and a soupcon of dextrose ( :icon_vomit: )

It finished at 5.9%

Four additions of hops - US Magnum and EKG.

I have a couple of bottles left and it will be interesting to try against my imitation Bateman's Salem Porter (5.2%) at some point.

(...meanwhile I have a Brakspear extract bubbling away which i'll be comparing to an all-grain version i have planned to brew in a few weeks time.)





BribieG said:


> 18. Shed101 - You can't ******* stop me Porter has been in the bottle 6 weeks now, should be ready to drink though a couple more weeks might suit it.
> 
> This has matured up incredibly for 6 months or more - very roasty and a bit fruity but not sweet at all. If I didn't know it was an extract brew I wouldn't have picked that at all. However knowing, in retrospect, that it *is* an extract brew I would have to say that if this was made on base malt such as Golden Promise whatever, it would add an extra dimension of malt flavour. However as is, it's already a cut above Tooheys Old etc as I'm supping it now.
> Very drinkable. Lovely hop finish in the back of the tongue.
> ABV???????


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/11)

Ipswich Ale House: the pale ale is a little dusty after all this time but still nicely carbonated, a smooth hop bitterness and very smooth finish.


----------

